# يحيا اسلام المحبة والسماحة ، حرق كنيسة واقتحامها فى قرية صول باطفيح



## !ابن الملك! (5 مارس 2011)

عاجل جدا فى كارثه جديدة اقتحام و اتلاف كنيسة قرية صول و حوار مع القمص بلامون
http://www.fcv2.com/show-17,N-13494-Dubai-United-Arab-Emirates.html

استمرار الحرائق بكنيسة قرية صول والقوات المسلحة متفرجة والمسلمين يرددوا نعتزم آداء صلاة الفجر بارض الكنيسة بعد إزالتها


كتبت : مريم راجى خاص صوت المسيحى الحر
ما زالت الحرائق والاعتداءات مستمرة على كنيسة الشهيدين مارجرجس ومارمينا بقرية صول مركز اطفيح حسبما أكد شهود عيان وقالوا أنه اجروا اتصالات عديدة بالجيش لإغاثتهم دون جدوى وأشاروا لوصول 3 دبابات لكن مشايخ القرية استقبلوها فى بداية القرية وطمأنوهم أن الأوضاع هادئة والأمن مستتب ومنعهوهم من دخول القرية كما اشار المصدر لوصول 5 مجندين بالقوات المسلحة للقرية مؤخراً وقفوا يشاهدوا الحرائق تشتعل بالكنيسة والمنازل المجاورة لها وسط هتافات المسلمين الذين رددوا هتافات دينية منها الله أكبر مرددين أنهم عزموا هدم الكنيسة وآداء صلاة الفجر بها وقالوا أن الجنود وقفوا يشاهدوا الحرق والإتلاف دون تدخل ثم توجهوا لمنزل العمدة فيما نفت المصادر ما تردد عن مقتل ابونا هوشع و3 خدام بالكنيسة مؤكداً أن الكاهن والخدام ما زالوا محتجزين داخل الكنيسة لا يستطيعوا الخروج ... انتظروا المزيد بعد قليل ​ 

عاجل مصدر يصرح : المسلمون يلهون باجساد القديسين بعد حرق كنيسة صول
http://www.fcv2.com/show-17,N-13498-Dubai-United-Arab-Emirates.html​ 
عاجل شاهد عيان يروى لصوت المسيحى الحر مأساة كنيسة وأقباط صول باطفيح
http://www.fcv2.com/show-17,N-13497-Dubai-United-Arab-Emirates.html​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مارس 2011)

ربنا يرحمنا ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مارس 2011)

*هل هى فلول آمن الدولة ؟

هل هم رعاع وغوغاء ؟

هل هم الأخوان المسلمين ؟*


----------



## grges monir (5 مارس 2011)

*كما قلت سابقا
مايحدث فى مصر من سىء الى اسوأ
التطرف الدينى يسيطر على مصر رويدا رويدا فى ظل الانهيار الامنى والسياسى فى مصر*


----------



## bilseka (5 مارس 2011)

اتصرف انت يارب


----------



## كوك (5 مارس 2011)

_*ربنا موجود*_​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مارس 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *كما قلت سابقا
> مايحدث فى مصر من سىء الى اسوأ
> التطرف الدينى يسيطر على مصر رويدا رويدا فى ظل الانهيار الامنى والسياسى فى مصر*



*هذا كى يتم ما قيل بالكتاب

ثُمَّ سَكَبَ الْمَلاَكُ السَّادِسُ جَامَهُ عَلَى النَّهْرِ الْكَبِيرِ الْفُرَاتِ، فَنَشِفَ مَاؤُهُ لِكَيْ يُعَدَّ طَرِيقُ الْمُلُوكِ الَّذِينَ مِنْ مَشْرِقِ الشَّمْسِ, وَرَأَيْتُ مِنْ فَمِ التِّنِّينِ، وَمِنْ فَمِ الْوَحْشِ، وَمِنْ فَمِ النَّبِيِّ الْكَذَّابِ، ثَلاَثَةَ أَرْوَاحٍ نَجِسَةٍ شِبْهَ ضَفَادِعَ، فَإِنَّهُمْ أَرْوَاحُ شَيَاطِينَ صَانِعَةٌ آيَاتٍ، تَخْرُجُ عَلَى مُلُوكِ الْعَالَمِ وَكُلِّ الْمَسْكُونَةِ لِتَجْمَعَهُمْ لِقِتَالِ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ الْعَظِيمِ، يَوْمِ اللهِ الْقَادِرِ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ, هَا أَنَا آتِي كَلِصٍّ. طُوبَى لِمَنْ يَسْهَرُ وَيَحْفَظُ ثِيَابَهُ لِئَلَّا يَمْشِيَ عُرْيَاناً فَيَرَوْا عُرْيَتَهُ, فَجَمَعَهُمْ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ «هَرْمَجَدُّونَ».
رؤ 16 : 12 - 16*


----------



## SALVATION (5 مارس 2011)

_نطلب رحمتك يارب _
_ومساندت قديسى الكنيسة _
_شكراا للخبر_​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 مارس 2011)

إقتباس :

((استمرار الحرائق بكنيسة قرية صول *والقوات المسلحة متفرجة*))

هذه ليست القوات المسلحة المصرية الباسلة

بل *إنها القوات المسلحة الإخوانية الجبانة*

التى شنت حرباً جبانة على المسيحيين العُزل من السلاح ، من عمال ورهبان ، عند بنائهم سوراً يمنع إقتحام الإرهابيين

*إنها الجيش الإخوانى الجبان* الذى يمنع الرهبان من بناء سور ، ويسمح للإخوان الجبناء بحرق كنائس المسالمين العُزل من السلاح

ولكن ربنا يسوع سيحمينا ويحفظ نفوسنا فى إيمانه للنفس الأخير
*
إن هدفهم هو هدف الشيطان ذاته
أن يجعلنا نخسر الجوهرة الثمينة

ولكنه سيفشل

إذ سنترك كل شيئ لكى نتبعه ، حتى لو خسرنا الأرض كلها ، من أجل الجوهرة
*


----------



## MAJI (5 مارس 2011)

الاخوان المجرمين
هذه مهنتهم القتل والتخريب والحرق 
لو ان مسيحيي هذه المنطقة يردون عليهم بالمثل لا يكون عليهم لوم فهو دفاع ورد فعل 
واضح ان هذه المنطقة ملغومة بالاسلاميين والاخوة المجرمين


----------



## zezza (5 مارس 2011)

> وسط هتافات المسلمين الذين رددوا هتافات دينية منها الله أكبر مرددين أنهم عزموا هدم الكنيسة وآداء صلاة الفجر بها


يجوا اللى بيقولوا ان الداخلية هى سبب الفتنة فى مصر 
لو الداخلية كان ليها قيراط فى سبب الفتنة فالمسلميين ليهم 24 قيراط 
قلبهم اسود كله كره و عمرهم ما هيدعدلوا 
هقول ايه .!! احذروا غضب الله هو بيصبر لكن فى الاخر بينتقم لدم ولاده


----------



## The Antiochian (5 مارس 2011)

*يقطع شكلن ، وين ما راحوا خاربين الكرة الأرضية*
*إجرام همجية تخلف*
*أقذر عقيدة في الدنيا ، وحتماً أي عقيدة أخرى أفضل بمليون مرة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مارس 2011)

*بسبب تعارف شاب مسيحي وفتاة مسلمة (من عائلة الشوربجي) قام أهالي البلدة بقتل والدها وأخوها مساء أول أمس (الخميس) وقام الأهالي بحرق كنيسة مارجرجس الكائنة بنفس القرية أمس و يقوم الأهالي الان بهدم الكنيسة من السقف حتي الأرض ويشيعون بناء مسجد مكانها.
وفي هذه الأثناء يحاول الجيش دخول البلدة ولكن أهالي البلدة من المسلمين يمنعونهم من الدخول.
و يحاول الأهالي المسيحيين إخلاء السيدات والأطفال من البلدة دون جدوي حيث يحاصرهم أعداد غفيرة من المسلمين مهددين بمجزرة.

نرجو من سيادتكم المساعدة بإيصال استغاثتنا إلي المجلس العسكري لتفادي تلك المجزرة التي علي وشك الحدوث.

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=363544&SecID=65&IssueID=153





*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مارس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]WajuxfUhrAE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مارس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]9gOniihpIQ0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مارس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]b-0U2ln6SbY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مارس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]bWft-07MI1Q&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## انجي حنا (5 مارس 2011)

ربنا موجود
يارب ارحم شعبك وبارك ميراثك
الى متى يارب تنسانى الى الانقضاء حتى متى تصرف وجهك عنى.


----------



## Critic (5 مارس 2011)

*سحقا للارهاب و الاسلام !*


----------



## Critic (5 مارس 2011)

*



بسبب تعارف شاب مسيحي وفتاة مسلمة (من عائلة الشوربجي)

أنقر للتوسيع...

**زهقنا بقا من الاسطوانة المشروخة دى !*
*اشمعنا لما المسلمات و المحجبات بتطلع فى الافلام الاباحية مع المسلمين محدش بيعمل حاجة ؟!!!*
*ارهاب و كره دفين يزرعه الاسلام داخل اتباعه تجاه اى شخص غير مسلم*


----------



## bob (5 مارس 2011)

*يا ريت الناس اللي بتتكلم علي سماحة الاسلام تدخل تشوف 
الاسلام دين المجازر و القتل*


----------



## BITAR (5 مارس 2011)

> والمسلمين يرددوا نعتزم آداء صلاة الفجر بارض الكنيسة بعد إزالتها


*هل يوجد بجاحة اسلامية اكثر من ذلك*
*رايحة على فين يا مصر*​​​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (5 مارس 2011)

انتم مستنيين ايه بحصل غير كدة 

مش كل يوم بخرجو ناس من السجون من جماعات الاخوان 

عاوزينها اسلامية متخلفة رحمتك يا رب ​


----------



## abokaf2020 (5 مارس 2011)

انا زهقت من الكلام ده نفس الواد ونفس البت في كل نصيبة 
ايه علاقة الكنايس باللي بيحصل 
شكل المختل العقلي اللي كان بيسبب حوادث الكنايس تعب وبعد بداله الواد يمشي مع البنت 
ربنا يرحمنا ويحفظنا ويحافظ علي بيته


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 مارس 2011)

*قلت قبل كده وهقلها تاني
اللي جاي أسوأ من اللي عدي
ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## bilseka (5 مارس 2011)

كاهن   كنيسة   الشهيدين
قال   على   سي   تي   في   انه   سمع   المسلمين   بيقولوا   
الجيش   والشعب   ايد   واحدة
اثناء   حرق   بيت   الرب

انا   واثق   ان   صاحب   البيت   هيتصرف


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 مارس 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل هى فلول آمن الدولة ؟*
> 
> *هل هم رعاع وغوغاء ؟*
> 
> *هل هم الأخوان المسلمين ؟*


 

*or maybe a combination of all.....*​


----------



## antonius (5 مارس 2011)

عبادة الشيطان تخرب العقول يا جماعة!!
وتبقى المحبة رغم انوفهم!! ونبقى متسامحين رغم دمويتهم!!


----------



## legendary man (5 مارس 2011)

المفروض نعرف بالظبط الفئه المهاجمه دى تبع انه تنظيم 

انا حاسس انها موامرة لاشعال البلاد 

اصل مش ممكن ناذى حد بالشكل دا وخلاص 

الله وحده اعلم بقى بالحقيقه ايه بالظبط


----------



## Critic (5 مارس 2011)

> انا حاسس انها موامرة لاشعال البلاد


*يا اخ ليجندرى مان دعك من تلك الشماعة البالية*
*ابحث عن السبب الحقيقى للمشكلة داخل القلوب المريضة*
*ماذا تتوقع من قوم ينعتونا بالضالين كل صلاة ؟!*
*و ماذا تتوقع من قوم اسوتهم كان يلعننا كل صلاة !*
*و ماذا تتوقع من قوم يعلمهم دينهم ان العزة لهم و المذلة على غيرهم ؟!*
*بربك كفانا خداع لانفسنا و لنكن واقعيين*


----------



## bob (5 مارس 2011)

legendary man قال:


> المفروض نعرف بالظبط الفئه المهاجمه دى تبع انه تنظيم
> 
> انا حاسس انها موامرة لاشعال البلاد
> 
> ...


*يا استاذي العزيز لاحظ ان معروف ان مسلمين هما اللي عملوا كده مش تقول مش ممكن نعمل كده و خلاص طيب اديكوا عملتوا و الحل ايه حترجعوا بقي تقولوا انتوا و الدولة ده مختل ده بيتعالج ده عمل فردي الخ الحجج دي عندكوا بزيادة و مش بتخلص*


----------



## legendary man (5 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *يا اخ ليجندرى مان دعك من تلك الشماعة البالية*
> *ابحث عن السبب الحقيقى للمشكلة داخل القلوب المريضة*
> *ماذا تتوقع من قوم ينعتونا بالضالين كل صلاة ؟!*
> *و ماذا تتوقع من قوم اسوتهم كان يلعننا كل صلاة !*
> ...




يا صديقى العزيز  

تخلى للحظه عن الدعوه وتكلم بالمنطق واحده واحده 

انا عارف ان دى موامره عالميه 

كل الاحداث اللى فى العالم من نقل لاخبار مشاكل بين المسلمن والمسيحين 

ومن هجوم الغرب على الاسلام فى حرق القران وسب الرسول 

و.....و........

كل دى يا باشا متوقعنها من قرن فات 

لاننا عارفين من يحركها ويديرها وماذا يريد 

انا بقولك موامرة عالميه هدفها اشعال الحرب العالميه بين مسلمى ومسيحين العالم 

وانا بقولك اه ....الامور هتزاداد اشتعال اكثر واكثر السنوات القادمه 

ومصر هتتعرض للجفاف وازمه مياه خطيره بعد سنين 

اقولك اللى هيحصل تانى مستقبلا !

اسمع الكلام مرة بقى يا زميلى العزيز وقول لا للموامرة العالميه


----------



## bob (5 مارس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]66yxFkT0gWs[/YOUTUBE]
*طيب دول شهود عيان*


----------



## bob (5 مارس 2011)

> *انا بقولك موامرة عالميه هدفها اشعال الحرب العالميه بين مسلمى ومسيحين العالم*


*لا برافو عندك حق لازم نتصدي بقي* :bud::bud::bud::bud:
*دي حجة جديدة فعلا لازم نشكرك عليها فعلا الحجج ليس لها نهاية *


> *اسمع الكلام مرة بقى يا زميلى العزيز وقول لا للموامرة العالميه *


*فعلا لازم كلنا نقول لا للي بيحصل من المسلمين تجاه المسيحيين *


----------



## The Antiochian (5 مارس 2011)

*يا ليجندري مان الحبيب*
*في عنا مثل سوري بيقول "الطريق الأعوج من الثور الكبير"*
*واضح ؟*


----------



## legendary man (5 مارس 2011)

ماشى يا زميل 

انت فاكرنى بهزر 

بكره الجميع يعرف ما نقول 

والايام تثبت كل كلمه بقولهالك النهارده 

بس عالله ساعتها يكون الكلام مفيد !!

بالنسبه للفيديو انا شفته حالا 

بس يا عم الشباب دول هتلاقيهم اساسا ميعرفوش معنى الاسلام 

انت بتتكلم عن القرى المصريه اللى بينخفض فيها مستوى التعليم 

برده حت فى ذهنك النقطه دى اوكى 

برده فيه حاجه مهمه ....جزئيه مقابله الشاب مع البنت 

طيب دا ينفع دا اكبر استفزاز للمسلمين  ؟ 

برده احنا عايزين يا زميلى نناقش الامور بموضوعيه ما لنا وما علينا بصراحه

ولا انا غلطان فى كلامى ؟


----------



## legendary man (5 مارس 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *يا ليجندري مان الحبيب*
> *في عنا مثل سوري بيقول "الطريق الأعوج من الثور الكبير"*
> *واضح ؟*



مش فاهم المثل 

انا مصرى يا عم هافهم منين الامثله السوريه يا انطاكى

وضحلى معنى المثل  :love45:


----------



## antonius (5 مارس 2011)

> تخلى للحظه عن الدعوه وتكلم بالمنطق واحده واحده
> انا عارف ان دى موامره عالميه
> كل الاحداث اللى فى العالم من نقل لاخبار مشاكل بين المسلمن والمسيحين
> ومن هجوم الغرب على الاسلام فى حرق القران وسب الرسول


ما هذا الهذيان؟ 
تقارن حرق حبر على ورق وذم لفظي لميّت بحرق بيوت وهدم كنيسة وضرب وترهيب الاهالي؟؟؟ 
انت تحكي بجد؟؟ 
المشاكل حاصلة ونقلها واجب وليس مؤامرة!! بل هو امر حتمي لايقاف المهزلة هذه من استئساد المسلمين على غيرهم واضطهادهم للاخر!!!


> انا بقولك موامرة عالميه هدفها اشعال الحرب العالميه بين مسلمى ومسيحين العالم


والحل ايه برأيك يا فاهم بقى؟ تتهدم كل كنايسنا ونبقى ساكتين؟


----------



## legendary man (5 مارس 2011)

والحل ايه برأيك يا فاهم بقى؟ تتهدم كل كنايسنا ونبقى ساكتين؟

يا زميلى ...الجميع يدفع الثمن ليس انتم فقط !!

فالعراق دفعت الثمن وفلسطين وغيرها 

عايز رايى - وانا عارف انك مش هتصدق - 

عوده الهدوء والسلام بين المسلمين والمسيحين مرتبط بزوال اسرائيل النهائى وتشتتهم فى العالم 

الزوال ليس الارض فقط ...بل الاعلام العالمى والمال وكل ما امتلكه اليهود لتسيير العالم نحو هدفهم 

عندها فقط سيعود السلام بين الجميع 

انا عارف ان كلامى عجيب بالنسبه ليك 

بس هى دا الحقيقه ...وهى دا الحل الوحيد ليستريح الطرفان من الموامرة العالميه 

لابد من زوال محرك الموامره الاصلى والرئيسى ومن يزيد الامور اشتعال بين المسلمين والمسيحين


----------



## !ابن الملك! (5 مارس 2011)

*فيديو خيري رمضان يتكلم عن مآساة اطفيح و يدافع عن الكنيسة و لأول مرة لقطات حية من امام ماسبيرو و مظاهرات الأقباط و الكهنة *


[YOUTUBE]l3KCvnDd7Lk[/YOUTUBE]​​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (5 مارس 2011)

*تقرير التلفزيون المصرى عن تفاصيل حرق كنيسة قرية صول بمركز اطفيح *


[YOUTUBE]_RU9oXyM2LQ[/YOUTUBE]​​


----------



## bob (5 مارس 2011)

> *يا زميلى ...الجميع يدفع الثمن ليس انتم فقط !!*


*انا مش عارف يا زميل انت بتجيب اراءك منين يمكن اجيب شوية انا كمان *
*انا مسمعتش ان في مسلمين ماتوا ولا اتحرق مسجد ليكم ولا حصل اضطهاد لحد منكم ولا عمليات انتحارية في كل عيد ليكم عجيب انت يا اخ في اراءك*


> *عوده الهدوء والسلام بين المسلمين والمسيحين مرتبط بزوال اسرائيل النهائى وتشتتهم فى العالم*


*انتم حطين اسرائيل علي دماغكوا و واخدينها لبانة في كل حاجة مش عارفين تبرروا نفسكم منها*


----------



## Alcrusader (5 مارس 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *يا ليجندري مان الحبيب*
> *في عنا مثل سوري بيقول "الطريق الأعوج من الثور الكبير"*
> *واضح ؟*





legendary man قال:


> مش فاهم المثل
> 
> انا مصرى يا عم هافهم منين الامثله السوريه يا انطاكى
> 
> وضحلى معنى المثل  :love45:


*
المثل معناه: الطريق الأعوج سببه "الثور الكبير" يلي عمل هيدي الطريق... يعني ما الحق عليك/عليكم، الحق على من علمكم *


----------



## Alcrusader (5 مارس 2011)

*تصرف طبيعي من قبل ديانة السلام... ربنا يرحم أرواح الضحايا ويكون معهم...*


----------



## marmora jesus (5 مارس 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل هى فلول آمن الدولة ؟
> 
> هل هم رعاع وغوغاء ؟
> 
> هل هم الأخوان المسلمين ؟*





لا يا استاذي مختلين عقليا​


----------



## legendary man (5 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *انا مش عارف يا زميل انت بتجيب اراءك منين يمكن اجيب شوية انا كمان *
> *انا مسمعتش ان في مسلمين ماتوا ولا اتحرق مسجد ليكم ولا حصل اضطهاد لحد منكم ولا عمليات انتحارية في كل عيد ليكم عجيب انت يا اخ في اراءك*
> 
> *انتم حطين اسرائيل علي دماغكوا و واخدينها لبانة في كل حاجة مش عارفين تبرروا نفسكم منها*



يا راجل !

امال العراق دى ايه ؟؟
ومن اعاد اليهود الى فلسطين وساعدهم كانوا ايه ؟؟


مش عايزين نتكلم ونقول من بدا الخطا والانتهاك فى حقوق الاخر 

احنا ارضنا سلبت مننا ...فمن كان السبب والمويد الدائم لليهود يا زميل !!

الحقائق موجوده فى التاريخ كامله تحتاج من يبحث عنها


----------



## antonius (5 مارس 2011)

> يا زميلى ...الجميع يدفع الثمن ليس انتم فقط !!


هراء, هراء هراء, 
مرة اخرى لم تقدّم حلاً...نحن نتكلم عن مصر...اعطني حل للجنون الاسلامي والهمجية التي تزداد يومياً!


> فالعراق دفعت الثمن وفلسطين وغيرها


صحيح, انا عراقي بالمناسبة و كنيستي تمت تفجيرها, والقس راعيها تم اغتياله بالرصاص ايضاً....جميل صح؟ كلها بيد اخوتك!! نعم فالعراق دفع الثمن, اكثر من نصف مسيحييه تم تهجيرهم خارج البلد! هل هذا ما تريده لمصر؟
فلسطين حتى مطلع القرن الماضي وقبل قيام الدولة الصهيونية كان 50% من مواطنوها مسيحيون! والان هم 2%!!!


> عوده الهدوء والسلام بين المسلمين والمسيحين مرتبط بزوال اسرائيل النهائى وتشتتهم فى العالم
> الزوال ليس الارض فقط ...بل الاعلام العالمى والمال وكل ما امتلكه اليهود لتسيير العالم نحو هدفهم
> عندها فقط سيعود السلام بين الجميع
> انا عارف ان كلامى عجيب بالنسبه ليك
> ...


طيّب, الان ارجع للواقع واترك عالم الاحلام....اعطني حل واقعي!


----------



## marmora jesus (5 مارس 2011)

بجد قمة الغباء
كام مرة ربنا عطالهم درس
ان اللي يمسنا بيكون رده قاسي اوي
ده انتوا لسه مش فوقتوا من عقاب اللي عملتوه في كنيسة القديسين
وحقنا لسه بيتاخد وبيتاخد
ليه بتتقلوا عقابكم اكتر واكتر
ده الحمار لما بيعمل حاجة غلط من اول ضربة بيفهم ويبطل
ارحموا علشان ربنا يرحمكم​


----------



## antonius (6 مارس 2011)

لما اقول واقعي اقصد انه لا يتضمن ذبح ملايين من البشر!


----------



## bob (6 مارس 2011)

legendary man قال:


> يا راجل !
> 
> امال العراق دى ايه ؟؟
> ومن اعاد اليهود الى فلسطين وساعدهم كانوا ايه ؟؟
> ...


*يا حبيبي لو بتتكلم علي بريطانيا بالنسبة لفلسطين او امريكا بالنسبة للعراق فحجتك مش صح لان دي دول بتدور علي مصلحتها بغض النظر هي عند مين سياسة دول 
انا بتكلم علي سياسة المسلمين المتبعة تجاه المسيحيين بدون سبب واضح في مصر و لو عمال تذكر العراق ايه مش فاكر المذبحة اللي كانت في الكنيسة في العراق قبل مذبحة كنيسة القديسين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا ريت يكون كلامك مقنع يا اما تعترف بان الكلام اللي بقوله صح و ان المسلمين وراء كل عمل ضد المسيحيين  *


----------



## bob (6 مارس 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بجد قمة الغباء
> كام مرة ربنا عطالهم درس
> ان اللي يمسنا بيكون رده قاسي اوي
> ده انتوا لسه مش فوقتوا من عقاب اللي عملتوه في كنيسة القديسين
> ...


*يا مرمورة من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع *


----------



## govany shenoda (6 مارس 2011)

لكم الله يااقباط مصر
ربنا موجود


----------



## Alcrusader (6 مارس 2011)

*عدونا على الأرض :
1- الشيطان.
2- أتباع الشيطان.
3- الجهل.

شكراً على نقمة الإسلام.*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مارس 2011)

رفع الاباء الكهنه طلباتهم الى المشير طنطاوى راغبيين تنفيذها وهى 
1) المحافظه على ارض الكنيسه التابعه للمطرانيه 
2)تامين رجوع الاقباط المهجريين الى منازلهم وحمايتهم
3)تعويض المتضرريين عن سلب ونهب منازلهم وهدمها واحراقها 
4)اعادة بناء الكنيسه فى وقت محدد لتحقيق الهدف 
5)محاسبه مثيرى الفتنه ومرتكبى الجرائم


----------



## bob (6 مارس 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> رفع الاباء الكهنه طلباتهم الى المشير طنطاوى راغبيين تنفيذها وهى
> 1) المحافظه على ارض الكنيسه التابعه للمطرانيه
> 2)تامين رجوع الاقباط المهجريين الى منازلهم وحمايتهم
> 3)تعويض المتضرريين عن سلب ونهب منازلهم وهدمها واحراقها
> ...


*صدقني ولا حيعملوا حاجة*


----------



## Critic (6 مارس 2011)

> اسمع الكلام مرة بقى يا زميلى العزيز وقول لا للموامرة العالميه


 
*اجل هناك مؤامرة*
*هناك مؤامرة ضد المسيحيين لذبحهم و اضطهادهم و هى موجهة من الشيطان عن طريق الاسلام*
*فمتى تتخلى عن احلام اليقظة و تنظر حولك و ترى كيف يخرج الاسلام اجيال من الارهابيين على مر الزمان و فى كل مكان و ترى كيف ننتقل من سيئ الى اسوأ !*

*ماذا نحن فاعلون الان ؟!*
*هل الكلام على الورق و شماعة المؤمرات تحمينا من شر الاسلام و مسلميه ؟!!*


----------



## legendary man (6 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *اجل هناك مؤامرة*
> *هناك مؤامرة ضد المسيحيين لذبحهم و اضطهادهم و هى موجهة من الشيطان عن طريق الاسلام*
> *فمتى تتخلى عن احلام اليقظة و تنظر حولك و ترى كيف يخرج الاسلام اجيال من الارهابيين على مر الزمان و فى كل مكان و ترى كيف ننتقل من سيئ الى اسوأ !*
> 
> ...



لو اجيال من الارهابين لكنت وجدت الان 75 مليون مسلم علموا زى دول ما عملوا !!

ولا ايه رايك ؟

كلامكم وسبكم للاسلام بيولد الكراهيه فى قلوب المسلمين 

افهموا ان الكلمه الحسنه والمعامله الطيبه تزيل الكراهيه 

ليس من المنطقى مثلا ان يسب او تنتقد الدين يا كريتك 

ثم تاتى تقف مستعجبا هما ليه المسلمين بيعملوا كده ؟؟!!!!

مينفعش زى ما الفيديو قال واحد مسيحى يكلم واحده مسلمه وجها لوجه فى مكان لوحدهم وتقول هو ايه سبب الانفجار ؟

انا بكلمك كمحايد يا كريتك على فكرة

لازم الاول تشوفوا اخطائكم ولا تلقوا بالتهمه على المسلمين يا زميلى العزيز 

لو عايز الحل الموقت زى انتونيس ما طلب  .....انا من وجهه نظرى شايف 

اجتماع علماء المسلمين ....وقساوسه المسيحين....ووضع معاهده شااااامله العلاقات بين المسلم والمسيحى 

تكون ضامنه كل حاحه ويوقع عليها الطرفين 

دا رايى لحل المشكله القائمه


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *يا مرمورة من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع *





مش كل اللي عنده ودان بيسمع يا بوب !!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## legendary man (6 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *صدقني ولا حيعملوا حاجة*



شفت بقى 

سبحان الله مهما المسلمين يعملوا ميعجبش حد !!

عدم الاتفاق ناشىء منكم ...لانكم لا تريدوا الاتفاق من الاساس 

يا راجل دا انا لو فى امريكا وحصل العكس معانا

ولا حد هيرجع الحق زى القوات المسلحه ما عملت !

يعنى انت عايزهم يعلمولك ايه اكثر من القرارات اللى خدوها ؟؟


----------



## bob (6 مارس 2011)

legendary man قال:


> شفت بقى
> 
> سبحان الله مهما المسلمين يعملوا ميعجبش حد !!
> 
> ...


*مسلمين مين اللي يعملوا يا عم الحج انت ؟؟؟
ده الجيش المصري مش جيش المسلمين حاول تفرق كويس
مين اللي قال اننا مش متفقين يا عمنا ماهو عمله طلبات بس انا متاكد ان مفيش حاجة حتتعمل لان المسيحيين طول عمرهم مضطهدين 
اللي مش فاهمه انا انت ليه فاكر امريكا بلد مسيحية دي علمانية يعني الدين ملهوش علاقة بالدولة لازم تفهم دي كويس مفيش غير عندنا التخلف ده ان الدين يحكم الدولة في وجود اديان تانية.
اما القرارات اللي بتقول عليها في صالحنا فين دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مارس 2011)

> يا راجل دا انا لو فى امريكا وحصل العكس معانا
> 
> ولا حد هيرجع الحق زى القوات المسلحه ما عملت !


انت بتهزر ، 
لاتنقل لنا جهلك بالحياة .
المسلمين المتجبريين قاموا ببناء مسجد بجانب برج التجارة اللى اتهد وسموه قرطاجة على اسم اول مسجد عملوه فى اسبانيا بعد احتلالها ،  ووافقوا الامريكان

لكن هنا ، بنستأذن علشان نغير حنفية ، مش علشان نبنى كنيسة .
المغيب ليجيندرى مان ، هذا الموضوع للاخبار وليس للنقاش .
كلمة تانى وهايتنضف الموضوع كله من كل النقاشات .

وضحت .


----------



## legendary man (6 مارس 2011)

امال قرارت الجيش ايه ؟؟

يا زميلى  الموسسات العسكريه سيف مفيش تهريج 

فيه ضبط وربط 

الجيش لما يقول كذا يتعمل يعنى كذا يتعمل 

ولا انت مدخلتش جيش !

وبعدين الجيش المصرى ما اغلبه مسلمين 

متزعلش نفسك 

قيادته اغلبها مسلمين !

يا زميلى الحبيب اعرف ان فى دمنا العدل والاحسان وعدم استخدام القوه ضد الاخر 

مهما كنا اقوياء ....دى صفاتنا واخلاقنا الطبيعيه 

ومش ذنبنا افعال شاذه تخرج من قله جاهله 

وبرده مفسرتش ازاى شاب مسيحى يقف مع مسلمه فى مكان لوحدهم وجها لوجه ويتكلموا !!

اشمعنى دا مش بتعيب عليها يعنى !


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مارس 2011)

انا مالى بالجيش ، ايه تعليقك على كلاب المسلمين اللى حرقوا الكنيسوا وهدوها وصلوا فيها الفجر لالههم الشيطانى .


----------



## legendary man (6 مارس 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> انت بتهزر ،
> لاتنقل لنا جهلك بالحياة .
> المسلمين المتجبريين قاموا ببناء مسجد بجانب برج التجارة اللى اتهد وسموه قرطاجة على اسم اول مسجد عملوه فى اسبانيا بعد احتلالها ،  ووافقوا الامريكان
> 
> ...



لا باس يا عزيزى 
اوكى


----------



## Alcrusader (6 مارس 2011)

*إن مشكلتنا مع الإسلام هي: 
أن الإسلام دين ودولة.

لو قادرين تشيلو وتفرقوا الكلمتين عن بعض، إبتنحل معظم مشاكلنا.*


----------



## legendary man (6 مارس 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> انا مالى بالجيش ، ايه تعليقك على كلاب المسلمين اللى حرقوا الكنيسوا وهدوها وصلوا فيها الفجر لالههم الشيطانى .



قله منشقه عن المسلمين لا يمثلونا فى شىء 

ونحن نرفض الاعتداء على احد 

وبعدين ما هو سبك دا مثلا اللى بيخلى المسلمين يقوموا بعمليات قاسيه ضدكم

الخطا على الجميع 

كل انسان يبدا بنفسه 

ما انا ادامك اه ....مش مسلم !!

وبتعامل باخلاق المسلمين وببدا بنفسى


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مارس 2011)

> قله منشقه عن المسلمين لا يمثلونا فى شىء
> ونحن نرفض الاعتداء على احد
> وبعدين ما هو سبك دا مثلا اللى بيخلى المسلمين يقوموا بعمليات قاسيه ضدكم
> الخطا على الجميع



وصلت الاجابة ، تعالى بكره ميدان التحرير او ماسبيرو وقول ان اللى عملوا كده كفرة وخارجين عن الدين . 
خلاص !!

بس متقولش الخطأ على الجميع علشان مخرجش عن شعورى .
وصلت اجابتك ، مع الف سلامة .


----------



## masry_asly (6 مارس 2011)

أنا سمعت إن وقت بناء هذه الكنيسة كان أهالي القرية المسلمين رافضين سنة 2000
وتم بناءها
وبعدها استشهد الرجل الذي بناها 
هل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟


----------



## Critic (6 مارس 2011)

> ليس من المنطقى مثلا ان يسب او تنتقد الدين يا كريتك
> 
> ثم تاتى تقف مستعجبا هما ليه المسلمين بيعملوا كده ؟؟!!!!


*المسلمين بينقدوا و بيشتموا و يسبوا فى دينا بردو على النت و على التلفزيون*
*ليه مفيش مسيحى بيحرق جامع و لا بيقتل مسلمين ؟!*
*على العموم كفاية جدل واضح اننا بندن فى مالطة*
*كل مصيبة تحصل احنا اللى بنموت و المسلمين يدخولوا يقولوا مؤآمرة !*
*معدش فيه جدوى من النقاش ده*
*سلام*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مارس 2011)

> قله منشقه عن المسلمين لا يمثلونا فى شىء


من انت حتى يمثلوك ؟ هل انت تمثل الإسلام أصلا ؟



> ونحن نرفض الاعتداء على احد


نحن مين ؟


----------



## legendary man (6 مارس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> من انت حتى يمثلوك ؟ هل انت تمثل الإسلام أصلا ؟
> 
> 
> نحن مين ؟


 
شىء عجيب 

طيب اديك قلت اننى لا امثل الاسلام 

امال عمالين ليه كل ما يحصل حاجه تقولوا هما بيمثلوا الاسلام !!!

ما متشى مبداك على الجميع واعرف ان كل جماعه تمثل نفسها 

وتوقفوا جميعا عن اتهام الاسلام والطعن فيه عمال على بطال !!

هترجع دلوقتى تنفى كلامك وتتحدث عن نقيضه حالا المشاركه الجايه !

انا احترت فعلا معاكم 

بصوا اللى عايز يعمل حاجه يروح يعملها 

اللى يقدر على التانى يا جماعه 

احنا غلطانين  اننا بنسعى لنشر المحبه بين الطرفين 

واضح ان الامور وصلت لاسوا بكثير جدا مما نتصور !

سلام


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 مارس 2011)

عشان بس محدش يقول النظام القديم هو اللى كان بيعمل كدة
لا لا لا
الاسلام هو اللى بيعمل كدة


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مارس 2011)

> شىء عجيب


ليه هو أنا كتبت لك " مسلم يحب " ؟



> طيب اديك قلت اننى لا امثل الاسلام


ايوة انت لا تمثل الإسلام ! فيها اية دي !



> امال عمالين ليه كل ما يحصل حاجه تقولوا هما بيمثلوا الاسلام !!!


عشان هو ده الإسلام !
فأنت عشان كدة مش بتمثله لانه بيدعوك لعكس ما تفعله ولكن هم يطبقونه حرفياً ، قال الله وقال الرسول ! ولا انت مش عاجبك كلام الله والرسول ؟!



> ما متشى مبداك على الجميع واعرف ان كل جماعه تمثل نفسها



لا ، كل شيء يمثل إما ضد الإسلام أو مع الإسلام وانت ضد الإسلام والله ورسوله !



> وتوقفوا جميعا عن اتهام الاسلام والطعن فيه عمال على بطال !!


المتهم بريء حتى تثبت إدانته وانتم مدانين من نصوص قرانكم !

حتى شوف : 

[YOUTUBE]ZkMt9-W_RyU[/YOUTUBE]



> هترجع دلوقتى تنفى كلامك وتتحدث عن نقيضه حالا المشاركه الجايه !


ده لانك ولا بتفهم مشاركتي دي ولا هاتفهم مشاركتي الجاية ولا طبعا اللي فاتت ، فانت كما عهدنا منك لا تريد أن تفهم وانت عارف بتكلم عن اية طبعا !



> انا احترت فعلا معاكم


عقلك محيرك !



> بصوا اللى عايز يعمل حاجه يروح يعملها
> 
> اللى يقدر على التانى يا جماعه
> 
> احنا غلطانين  اننا بنسعى لنشر المحبه بين الطرفين


تسعى لنشر المحبة مع الإعتراف ان ده لا علاقة له بالإسلام لانه الحقيقة !

​


----------



## masry_asly (7 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *اجل هناك مؤامرة*
> *هناك مؤامرة ضد المسيحيين لذبحهم و اضطهادهم و هى موجهة من الشيطان عن طريق الاسلام*
> *فمتى تتخلى عن احلام اليقظة و تنظر حولك و ترى كيف يخرج الاسلام اجيال من الارهابيين على مر الزمان و فى كل مكان و ترى كيف ننتقل من سيئ الى اسوأ !*
> 
> ...


*الكلام ده مش مظبوط*

*مؤامرة لذبح المسيحيين !!! !!! ؟؟؟*

*صدقني قراءة التاريخ فيها العبر*

*عندما أراد الأرثوذكس في يوغوسلافياً إبادة المسلمين إبادة جماعية في البوسنة أولاً ثم كوسوفو ثانياً*

*ذبحوا أولاً في البوسنة 39000 مسلم وهذا الكلام سنة 1995 يعني قريب مش في العصر الجاهلي*
*وذبحوا في مدينة سربيرنيشا وحدها 8000 مسلم*
*وهذا الفديو يوضح قيادة القسيس الأرثوذكسي للجنود في المذبحة*
*وضعاف القلوب عليهم أن لا يشاهدوه:*​ 
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k1HFVjfHVP9oW3aeEO

*نرجع لمحاكم التفتيش المسيحية في أسبانيا وإبادة جميع المسلمين هناك *
*وأي إنسان يكتشف أنه مسلم يعدم وأي إنسان يضبط وهو ينطق اللغة العربية يعدم*
*وكان الإعدام يتم في ما يسمى بحفلات الحرق الجماعية*

*ولو أردت الإستزادة من التاريخ راجع البحث عن تاريخ أسبانيا بداية من سنة 1492م وراجع تاريخ الكردينال "خمينيث" و فرناندو الخامس ملك إسبانيا في ( 1516م) وحفيده شارل الخامس *
*وكان الحرق الجماعي يتم في حضور الملك ورؤساء الكنيسة*
*لن أقول أعداد القتلى لكن يكفي أن هذه المحاكم إستمرت 20 سنة على أقل تقدير*

*نفس محاكم التفتيش حدثت في مالطة ورودس وقيام المسيحيين بإبداة أي مسلم في تلك البلاد*

*ومحاكم التفتيش كانت في القرون بداية من القرن الخامس عشر الميلادي والذي بعده*

*ونرجع بالتاريخ قبلها لنرى أكبر مذابح في تاريخ الإنسانية على يد الخملات المسيحية الصليبية في حق المسلمين في الوطن العربي وفي الشام خاصة*
*قتلوا في بيت المقدس حوالي 300 ألف مسلم*
*وقتلوا في إنطاكية 70 ألف مسلم*
*غير عدد ما قتلوا في الرها والمناطق الشمالية*

*بعد قراءة هذا التاريخ*
*راجع تاريخ المسلمين لتعرف الفرق الشديد بين التاريخ المليء بمجازر الإبادة الجماعية وبين التاريخ الذي عاش في ظله كل الأديان رغم انه في يوم من الأيام كان أقوى دولة في العالم*

*فالكنائس القبطية في مصر لم تبنى إلا بعد دخول الإسلام مصر*

*الخلاصة أن ما حدث لكنيسة أطفيح هو خطأ*
*لكن الإسلام بريء منه*

*ومحاولة تعميم الأمر بأن كل المسلمين قتلة وهدامين هو كذب وافتراء*

*فهناك على الأقل 75 مليون مسلم في مصر *
*لابد أن يكون بينهم بعض الخارجين عن القانون والشرع*

*وهذا لا يمثل المسلمين*
*ومحاولة تشويه صورة الإسلام والمسلمين في كل حادثة هو الأمر القبيح الذي يدعو الخارجين عن الشرع والقانون للاستمرار في الهمجية* ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2011)

*وماله ..
لينا اله قووووى بيرد عننا ولا  هما لسه مستوعبوش الدرس *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 مارس 2011)

هم اعداء الانسانية


----------



## Critic (7 مارس 2011)

*يا اخ مصرى ان كان هناك عصور ظلامية او سقطات من قبل المسيحيين فهى تخالف تعاليمنا قطعيا و النصوص واضحة لمن يفتكر*

*اما المصيبة فتكمن ان المسلم المتعصب يستمد افعاله من حرق الكنائس و قتال و قتل و مصاغرة المسيحيين من الشرع*
*يرفع فى وجهك اياته التى يستند عليها فى افعاله*

*فهل تستوعب الفرق ؟*

*اى انه طالما تلك النصوص باقية ستظل تنتج ارهابيين على مختلف العصور*
*سترد: انهم يسيئوا فهم الايات و لا يمثلوا الاسلام*
*و ان يكن*
*ستظل تنتج تلك الايات اجيال من الارهابيين الذين يسيؤا فهمها على مر العصور !*
*فكيف سيتبرا الاسلام من جريمة التحريض بنصوصه و صياغة اياته بصيغة يساء فهماه !*
*هلا تخبرنى من هو المتهم هنا و من المسئول ؟*
*اترك لعقلك الاجابة فانا لا احتاجها*

*اما عن الجانب التاريخى و حديثك عن دخول الاسلام و تبعاته فمعظمه مغلوط و لا اساس له من الصحة*
*ادعوك لدخول هذا الموضوع لترى ماذا يقول الشرع و كيف يامر بهدم كنائس الاقباط و يمنع استحداثها :*
*سماحة الاسلام تتجلى فى احكام الكنائس !!
*
*دمت بود*


----------



## Alexander.t (7 مارس 2011)

*ياريت يجماعه نراعى تخصص القسم
*


----------



## Critic (7 مارس 2011)

*عُلم....*


----------



## antonius (7 مارس 2011)

> *عندما أراد الأرثوذكس في يوغوسلافياً إبادة المسلمين إبادة جماعية في البوسنة أولاً ثم كوسوفو ثانياً*
> 
> *ذبحوا أولاً في البوسنة 39000 مسلم وهذا الكلام سنة 1995 يعني قريب مش في العصر الجاهلي*
> *وذبحوا في مدينة سربيرنيشا وحدها 8000 مسلم*
> ...


بجاحة وكذب!! 
39 الف؟ 
يا مسكين, الدولة العثمانية ابادت مليوني ارمني وسرياني في مطلع القرن الماضي!! مليونين....وانت تقولي 39 الف؟
اما الفيديو التافه, فمن يثبت الربط بين صلاة القس على الجنود و عمليات القتل؟ من يثبت ان الجنود نفسهم؟ او ان القس كان يعلم بالقتل الذي سيحدث؟ هذا ترتيب سخيف لاكثر من فيديو لخداع امثالك من السدج!
بل وما تسميه انت اسطنبول, واسمها القسطنطينية, اُكره اهلها على الاسلام وابيدت كنيسة القسطنطينية برمتها على يد العثمانيين! 
اما كوسوفو...فحرقت فيها مئات الاديرة والكنائس وتم تخريبها وتدنيسها! وقتل فيها الوف المسيحيين على يد اخوانك الكفرة:
خذ شاهد:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2ahyVDYRLg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyb3_4XD2Ho
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItONcp0nlyo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0S9RqpSFLU&feature=related
ساكتفي هنا...ان كان البوسنبون او الالبان او الكوسوفيون الارهابيون جميعاً!!
بعدين اليست الكافرة امريكا من ارسلت الجيوش لحماية الارهابيين ومساعدتهم على قتل المسيحيين؟ لماذا لا اراك تشكرهم ؟


> *نرجع لمحاكم التفتيش المسيحية في أسبانيا وإبادة جميع المسلمين هناك
> وأي إنسان يكتشف أنه مسلم يعدم وأي إنسان يضبط وهو ينطق اللغة العربية يعدم*
> *وكان الإعدام يتم في ما يسمى بحفلات الحرق الجماعية*


هااااا كما حدث يعني في حروب الردة وفتوحات العراق وبلاد فارس وبلاد الامازيغ واسبانيا نفسها حيث ابيد عشرات الالوف وسبيت عشرات الوف الاطفال؟


> *وقتلوا في إنطاكية 70 ألف مسلم
> غير عدد ما قتلوا في الرها والمناطق الشمالية*


الرها مدينة مسيحية عريقة يا غبي, وابادة اهلها المسيحيين كانت على يد الاتراك المسلمين في مطلع القرن الماضي! وحتى الهجوم الصليبي اسفر عن مقتل العديد من مسيحيي الشرق!! فلم يكن حرب دينية وانما سياسية ولكنك غبي! كذلك انطاكيا كانت عاصمة للبطركية الانطاكية ومركز لكنيسة السريان!! 


> *فالكنائس القبطية في مصر لم تبنى إلا بعد دخول الإسلام مصر
> الخلاصة أن ما حدث لكنيسة أطفيح هو خطأ*
> *لكن الإسلام بريء منه*


جاهل!! كم خليفة عباسي واموي وفاطمي وخوارزمي واندلسي امر بهدم الكنائس؟؟ هل تعلم؟
معلش يا مينا بس كان لازم اوضح كمية الكذب التي اتانا بها الجهبذ!


----------



## Alcrusader (7 مارس 2011)

*يا حلو يا masry_asly معلش يا عمو، وين ما حل المسلمين حل الخراب... مفيش مكان فيه مسلمين وما تلاقي إلا الشر والخراب والجهل.
العثمانيين هم من أسوأ أنواع البشر - هذا لو كانوا يدعو بشر - إقرأ عن المجازر يلي عملوها بالعالم، وستعرف ليش لا يسمح بدخول تركيا إلى الإتحاد الاوروبي.*


----------



## masry_asly (8 مارس 2011)

*أجدد تأكيدي على أن من تعدى على كنيسة صول هم همج لا يمثلون الإسلام وأستنكر ذلك بشدة ولو كنت هناك لمنعتهم من ذلك بنفسي*​ 
*فيديو من قناة الحياة لفضح أكاذيب من قالوا إن المسلمين هجروا المسيحيين من قرية صول بأطفيح بحلوان*
*ليعلم الطيبون وأقول الطيبون فقط أن النار تزيد بمن ينفخ بها وهو نائم في بيته*​ 


[YOUTUBE] 
[/YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYeAF-PkEQc


----------



## الاء شكري (8 مارس 2011)

لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله
الله يهدي الجميع
ما ذنب هؤلاء الذين يموتون في كنائسهم
فعلا بلا عقل
لا نتشرف كمسلمين ان يكونو هؤلاء بمسمى مسلمين
انا ضد من المتعصبين ضد دين اخر
كما حدث عندما ارادو حرق القران ووضع كتاب الله عند خنازير!!!!!
ايرضا الرب ذلك
سيغضب الرب منكم يا من تفجرون الكنائس


----------



## Alcrusader (8 مارس 2011)

*يا masry_asly يا حبيبي،  أنت عارف انو رئيس انو رئيس كوسوفو في تلك الحرب كان زعيم مافيا تعمل في سرقت الأعضاء البشرية وبيعها في السوق السوداء، بالإضافة إلى تجارة المخدرات، والأسلحة، و تجارة الرقيق الأبيض (يعني أسر & إختطاف نساء وبيعهم والمتاجرة بهن كعاهرات) ؟
كان هذا الوحش يدخل إلى قرى بأكملها، يقوم بإبادتها، وياخذ الجثث ويتاجر بأعضائها!!! 
هذا الذي يؤيد تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية في كوسوفو، والذي كان زعيم مافيا في تلك الحرب، والذي صار رئيس للجمهورية، هو دليل كافٍ لأمثالك من من يضعون، ويصورون الإسلام على أنه دائماً الضحية من أجل تبرير إلفظائع التي ترتكب بإسمه على أنها دفاع عن النفس.


*** الموضوع عاد وفتح قبل بضعة أشهر في اوروبا بعد توفر دلائل تؤكد مشاركة هذا الرئيس في تلك المافيا والذي كان على رأسها، الأمر الذي خلق بلبلة كبيرة، وأزمة بين الدول... يعني لو بحثت قليلاً بغجلي حى تلقيا معلومات كثيرا ** 



وفقط للتذكير، أن الناتو  و أميركا هم من حموا المسلمين بتاعك، يلي عام بتدافع عنهم، وهم من أسسوا لهم دولة وادخلوها في الإتحاد الاوروبي.

فحبيبي، بلاش وعظات من حضرتك، وبلاش تبرير الجرائم المرتكبة بإسم الإسلام، لأنها كلها مبنية عن نصوص، وأحاديث، وايات قرأنية. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2011)

*فيديو هدم الكنيسة باطفيح يفضح مخبر بأمن الدولة يدعى فتحي أبو خطاب ضمن الأسماء المتهمين بالتورط في أحداث هدم وإحراق كنيسة الشهيدين “مار جرجس ومار مينا” بـ”أطفيح”, وهو من قام بتحريض باقي المتهمين على مهاجمة الكنيسة . 

وكشف أهالي المنطقة أسماء المتورطين في الأحداث والذين ظهروا في الفيديو الذي يوثق للأحداث, وهم 19 متهماً, على رأسهم مخبر أمن الدولة المتهم بالتحريض.

وقال احد القساوسة أنه قد تم الصلح بين عائلة الفتاة المسلمة والشاب القبطي الذين ترددت أنباء عن وجود علاقة بينهما قبل الأحداث بيوم واحد لكن أشخاص أغراب تدخلوا لإقناع الأب بعدم الصلح وعدم قبول ما حدث وبعدها فوجئ الجميع بقتل والد الفتاة وابن عم الشاب وهو ما أشعل الأحداث .. 

وقال القس إن ما يتردد حول العلاقة بين الشاب والفتاة تم ترديده من قبل وهو ما يثير الريبة حول توقيت اشتعال الأحداث.

الاسماء المتورطة وهم:
1- عبد التواب أبو علام (الشيخ الذي يصلي الآن مكان الكنيسة).
2- أحمد أبو الدهب- طالب.
3- محمد كمال خلف الله.
4- العمدة أبو غيث.
5- صلاح سعد فضل.
6- خالد محيي البحيري- مسجل أمن دولة سابق.
7- أحمد علي الحداد.
8- نادي محيي البحيري.
9- ربيع عبدالله.
10- علي شربيني.
11- طارق عبد العليم أبو عمارة.
12- إبراهيم محمد سويلم.
13- طلبة ياسين الشورجي.
14- سمير نادي سيد أبو صلاح.
15- عز سالم خلف الله.
16- محمد أبو خطاب.
17- الشيخ محمد محمود البحيري.
18- الشيخ كمال ياسين منصور.
19- فتحي أبو خطاب- مخبر أمن دولة، ومتهم بتحريض المجرمين.


[YOUTUBE]mJk1C1f0tyc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]Vk72Fx72_74&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]ckekcN-XpJ4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​
*


----------



## soso a (8 مارس 2011)

*يارب ارفع غضبك عنا 

كرحمتك يارب وليس كخطايانا *


----------



## masry_asly (8 مارس 2011)

*أستاذ صوت صارخ*
*بالفعل وارد جداً أن المدبر هو أصابع خفية سواء أمن دولة أو فلول حزب وطني*

*وحتى لو مش أصابع خفية ولا حاجة*

*هذا لن يغير من موقف المسلمين الواضح بأن هذا العمل لا يمت للإسلام بصلة*
*والمسلمون يرفضون ذلك بشدة في مصر *
*وهو إجرام وتعدي غير مقبول وفاعله يستحق العقاب*

*ونوضح أيضاً أن هذا التوضيح ليس محاولة تجمل أو تملق سواء منا كمواطنين عاديين أو من شيخ الأزهر*

*بخصوص الأستاذ Alcrusader*
*احطلك فيديوهات لتقارير أجنبية أوروبية عن مذبحة سربيرينتشا وذبح 8000 مسلم بها فقط هذا غير المدن الأخرى  بالبوسنة التي تم بها المذابح تقوم تلف وتدور وتقولي كوسوفو !!!!! !!!! *
*وبيع أعضاء*
*بس حلوة حكاية بيع الأعضاء !!!!!!!!*

*أنا مش شايف أي شطارة أو ذكاء بمحاولتك إنكار مذابح الصرب المسيحيين بحق المسلمين في البوسنة من سنة 1992 إلى 1995*

*يعني مثلاً مذبحة قانا عندكم في لبنان مينفعش تنكرها عشان المذبوحين فيها كانوا مسلمين*
*والجيش الذي كان امامهم مباشرة هو الجيش المسيحي العميل لإسرائيل تحت رئاسة انطوان لحد*

*أنا مش عايز أخرج بالموضوع عن مساره*​


----------



## masry_asly (9 مارس 2011)

*تم حذف ردي على antonius وتكذيبه لمذابح المسلمين في سربرينتشا وفيه عدد 2 فيديو لشبكة بي بي سي البريطانية تشرح مذابح سربرينتشا !!!!!! !!!!!!*
*لماذا*
*إذا كان بسبب غير معروف فالعدل أن يحذف رده رقم 80 أيضاً حتى تستوي الكفة*​


----------



## antonius (9 مارس 2011)

*



تم حذف ردي على antonius وتكذيبه لمذابح المسلمين في سربرينتشا وفيه عدد 2 فيديو لشبكة بي بي سي البريطانية تشرح مذابح سربرينتشا !!!!!! !!!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا لم اكذب مذابح المسلمين!! انا قلت لك انك لا ترى سوى جانب واحد!! مشكلتكم انكم لا ترون الامور الا من زاوية واحدة مخنوقة!! مع ان ايقاف المذابح جاء على يد امريكا التي تعتبرونها دولة صليبية!! فلماذا لا تأخذ ذلك كمثال على تعاملنا معكم؟
ملاحظة: البوسنة والهرسك والصرب وكوسوفو والبانيا كانت صراعاتهم عرقيّة بالدرجة الاولى, والدين تخللها لان الاعراق المتصارعة كانت على اديان مختلفة! 
عليك ان تفهم الفرق بيننا الان:
المسيحيون, يقولون ان المسيحية براء من المذابح التي ارتكبت باسمها, وبراء مما فعله الصرب! وبراء من الحروب الصليبية! وهي لا تمت لعقيدتنا بصلة!
المسلمون, لا يعترفون بالمجازر التي ارتكبوها (وتركيا مثال ممتاز) ولا يتبرا المسلمون من الفتوحات الدموية واحتلال البلدان وتقتيل مئات الوف البشر! بل انتم تفخرون بها!! 
هل فهمت الفرق؟
لما صارت هجمات سبتمبر على الابراج في امريكا, المسلمون خرجوا يرقصون في العواصم العربية!! 
لما صار زلزال في باكستان احدى اقذر الدول من حيث الارهاب والتطرف, الشعب الامريكي المسيحي كان اكبر واول المتبرعين للمساعدة!! 
فهمت الفرق؟ 

*


----------



## masry_asly (9 مارس 2011)

antonius قال:


> *انا لم اكذب مذابح المسلمين!! انا قلت لك انك لا ترى سوى جانب واحد!! مشكلتكم انكم لا ترون الامور الا من زاوية واحدة مخنوقة!! مع ان ايقاف المذابح جاء على يد امريكا التي تعتبرونها دولة صليبية!! فلماذا لا تأخذ ذلك كمثال على تعاملنا معكم؟*


*من قال أن أمريكا هي التي اوقفت المذابح*

*متابعتنا لتلك الإبادة في وقتها كان لحظة بلحظة وبالتالي لا ينطلي علينا أي كلام*

*أحيلك مرة اخرى لمراجعة تاريخ هذه الحرب*

*بعد بدئ المذابح وإستمرارها وسكون أوروبا كتضامن سري لإبادة المسلمين تم إعلان الجهاد على المسلمين في جميع أنحاء العالم*

*وتدفق المجاهدون على البوسنة من جميع أنحاء العالم ومنهم الكثير من المصريين بالإضافة إلى مجاهدين من أفغانستان بعد خروج رسيا منها *
*تدفقوا جميعاً إليها عبر الدول المجاورة لها *

*وبدأت الحروب بينهم وبين المسيحيين الصرب*
*وبدأت هزائم الصرب وتراجعهم*

*واحدة واحدة أوروبا وأمريكا وجدوا انفسهم إنتصار للمسلمين في قلب أوروبا على الصرب فدب الرعب في قلوبهم*

*وكانت الوسيلة الوحيدة هي إتخاذ موقف ضد يوغوسلافيا وضربها بالطيران عدة ضربات*
*ثم دخول قوات دولية للبوسنة لإستلام الأمور هناك من أيدي المجاهدين*
*وفرض إتفاقية سلام*
*وإخراج المجاهدين بأي حجة*


*وهذه لقطة للجهاد هناك*​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvzXwPenJ0w


----------



## FREEDOM_MHGM (9 مارس 2011)

وتدفق المجاهدون على البوسنة من جميع أنحاء العالم ومنهم الكثير من المصريين بالإضافة إلى مجاهدين من أفغانستان بعد خروج رسيا منها 

_______________________________________________________________

ايوة فعلا المجاهدين راحو من افغانستان الى يوغسلافيا بامارة كانو راكبيين البراق (البراق دابة أصغر من البغل وأكبر من الحمار) حتى انا شفتها كانت طايرة برجلها من غير جناحات

ونسيت اقولك بعض المجاهدين حفروا انفاق من افغانستان مرورا بالاخوة المجاهدين فى الصومال تحت البحر المتوسط ومنة مباشرة الى يوغسلافيا دى فركة كعب

ممكن سؤال

هو الكذب عندكم فريضة ولا استهبال


----------



## masry_asly (10 مارس 2011)

FREEDOM_MHGM قال:


> وتدفق المجاهدون على البوسنة من جميع أنحاء العالم ومنهم الكثير من المصريين بالإضافة إلى مجاهدين من أفغانستان بعد خروج رسيا منها
> 
> _______________________________________________________________
> 
> ...


*لو النقاش خلى من الألفاظ الجارحة سيكون أقرب للإحترام وأدعى للحقيقة لمن يدعون انهم أصحاب السماحة*

*الخلاصة أنه ليس ذنبي عدم معرفة الناس بالتاريخ*

*الحرب في البوسنة إستمرت من سنة 1992 إلى سنة 1996م*
*يعني لو واحد مسلم مجاهد جاي مشي مش محتاج براق ولا حصان حتى*

*والتاريخ ده مر عليه 15 سنة فقط يعني مش أيام العصر الحجري عشان نختلف عليه أو نحالو ننكره*​


----------

